# round bale hay/straw cover



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey been looking every where on ebay searched google i cant find them anywhere

looking for round bale covers 1 or 2.

anyone know where to get them?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you mean the tarp covers or the metal ones to hold the bale together in the field?

I've never seen tarps for large round bales.
In fact we use just that...large tarps tied round them.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

saxon said:


> Do you mean the tarp covers or the metal ones to hold the bale together in the field?
> 
> I've never seen tarps for large round bales.
> In fact we use just that...large tarps tied round them.



yeah like tarp.... well there is a horse feild and they have 4 covered up in a corner which fit them perfectly!!!

i have also seen a cover you put on that makes the horses eat out of the top of the bale to stop them pee'n on it and wasting it. but we don't give them a whole one in one go....... we are mean like that :whistling2:


----------

